
Criminals with drones infecting pig farms to manipulate pork commodity prices - whoanow
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/3042991/china-flight-systems-jammed-pig-farms-african-swine-fever
======
superkuh
I don't doubt farmers believed it and implemented jamming. But this story
about drones spraying viruses is just propaganda to deflect negative attention
away from the authorities and farmers themselves during this crisis. It's a
nice catchy headline with absolutely no support.

~~~
micah94
Yeah I'd like to see just one picture of a drone over a farm.

------
sequoia
This is the plot of an episode of Billions [https://ew.com/recap/billions-
season-4-episode-3/](https://ew.com/recap/billions-season-4-episode-3/)

> That is, he doesn’t lose until the chicken report is suddenly delayed after
> Axe Capital has already confirmed its massive position.

> So, he goes completely off the rails. “I have a solution,” he tells Axe over
> the phone, “a…final solution.” He grabs a diseased chicken from a separate
> quarantine farm and heads back to infect all the other chickens.

------
trianglem
That’s a chilling title. How long before we have terrorists doing something
similar over a crowd of people? It’s also very hard to track down the
perpetrator.

~~~
ta999999171
As soon as everyone's submitted their bio-profiles to 23andMe DNA
collection.....

------
dang
Recent and related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21932842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21932842)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21891495](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21891495)

------
mschuster91
Jeez, that's dystopian. Bioterrorism for profit.

------
SQueeeeeL
They said the gangs buy the pork, not buying and selling futures...

